# They either didn't test placenta or lost the results.



## LoraLoo

I have woken up this morning feeling incredibly bitter following a conversation with my GP yesterday. Any chance of answers or closure has been robbed from me. After 8 months waiting, the hospital have said that they never even testing the placenta. Me? I believe they either lost the placenta or have lost the results.

In Sept last year I had a scan at almost 18 weeks which showed my baby had died. I was taken in to be induced and delivered a little boy who we named Alfie. We were told they could do testing on the baby on several occassions by different staff members. I requested that the placenta be tested but not Alfie. 

In the days following my loss I phoned the hospital several times asking when they would release his body so we could bury him. They told me when the placenta was back from testing as they keep baby and placenta together. A week later they released his body to funeral directors and a few days later we buried him with his big sister Eve.

A few weeks later I had an appt with my gp to go through a complaint. I asked the GP about the results and he phoned my Consultants secretary who said that my notes were sat on Consultants desk, and that they were waiting histology results from the placenta and usually they take 5-6 weeks and that they can take a while as the results come from Manchester (about 100 miles from me)

I never heard back so Gp chased up again, still no results. I left it be for the time being. On March 8th I again saw my GP to inform him that i was pregnant again. This time he wrote to the hospital requesting the results. They never replied to the letter.

Last week I had an awful appt with Consultant (not the same one as last time) she didnt seem to know her arse from her elbow. She told me to go back to my GP and tell him to chase up the results :dohh: Last week the receptionist tried to get the results with no luckl, and the Dr has spent this week on to the hospital trying to get somewhere.

Last night he phoned me. According to the Consultant, the placenta was never sent for testing :shrug: Its took them 8 months to tell me this? They told me and gp it was being tested, and now they are saying it wasnt? Sounds more to me like they lost the placenta or the results. The Consultant didnt have alot to say for himself apparantly and couldnt answer my GPs questions. He justs aid it must have been one of those things and 'mother nature' which i found incredibly insulting. When my daughter died nobody turned round and said 'ah well, thats mother nature' she was sent off for a post mortem! How can he even draw that conclusion with no results? How am i supposed to get through this pregnancy not knowing? 

Never before have i felt that a life matters so little :nope:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That is absolutely horrifying, I am so sorry :cry: I think they misplaced it and now just don't know what to say. You have the right to know and this should not be happening. I wish more can be done and you could get some answers. Is there any more you can do? I am just so sorry I would be so upset.. XOXOOXO

Alfie does matter and so do you XO :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

Andypanda6570 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> That is absolutely horrifying, I am so sorry :cry: I think they misplaced it and now just don't know what to say. You have the right to know and this should not be happening. I wish more can be done and you could get some answers. Is there any more you can do? I am just so sorry I would be so upset.. XOXOOXO
> 
> Alfie does matter and so do you XO :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Im not sure what I can do tbh. I have just phoned the funeral directors to see if the placenta was buried with him but they dont have the records, suggested i phone Mortuary at the hospital. Just rang and explained and she said the placentas are usually sent to Lancaster (not Manchester) and that she was going tom look into it see what she could find out, she was lovely. Why did they keep his body for a week telling me they were waiting for the placenta to be tested if it wasnt? I feel so frustrated, like im going round in circles.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs: I don't know why nobody has answers for you. They made me wait 7 weeks for Ava's tissue to be tested and then told me they found no answers :nope: I know it is not the same thing as you, but I can only imagine how frustrating and upsetting your situation is. It seems like nobody cares, they just give the run around when being asked legitimate questions :cry:

I am just really so sorry, I hope and pray you get some answers here. XO


----------



## gnomette

Omg that's awful xx for a start the placenta is not kept with the baby (from my experience) its incinerated with other medical waste it sounds like your hospital messed up it could be that if they think the placenta went to Manchester an it went somewhere else that people have not been looking in the right place x I hope that's the case x but I am so sorry that its been such a nightmare xx 
You need to make a formal complaint x but as for moving forward with this pregnancy with no answers is I don't know x all I can say is sending you massive love an hugs xxx


----------



## smileyfaces

:hugs: I sincerely hope that you get the answers that you need. How insulting to say 'mother nature' caused it :nope: x x x x


----------



## LoraLoo

gnomette said:


> Omg that's awful xx for a start the placenta is not kept with the baby (from my experience) its incinerated with other medical waste it sounds like your hospital messed up it could be that if they think the placenta went to Manchester an it went somewhere else that people have not been looking in the right place x I hope that's the case x but I am so sorry that its been such a nightmare xx
> You need to make a formal complaint x but as for moving forward with this pregnancy with no answers is I don't know x all I can say is sending you massive love an hugs xxx

They only incinerate the placenta here if you choose to get baby cremated. We didnt want him cremated as we wouldnt have got any ashes, so he was buried with Eve.

The whole things a cock up, i think you are right- they dont actually have any idea where the placenta was even sent! x


----------



## twinmummy06

Oh LoraLoo, I would be furious! Giving you the run around and then have the hide to act like it's not even important! Obviously these people have no idea about closure and what these unknowns do to ones emotions! 
I'm still waiting to find out if my placenta was partial molar or not and my hospital also doesn't seem to give a pigs behind :(


----------



## Lottelotte

I am sorry you are going through this Lora. It really is a joke. I hope you get somewhere through Pals, and you find out what has happened to your precious babies placenta.

Xx


----------



## sunflower82

Oh gosh this brought me to tears I feel 
So sad lots of hugs I had mc at 18 weeks


----------



## LoraLoo

Thanks for the replies ladies, have been updating in this thread, as its just gone from bad to worse! xx
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...spital-final-straw-update-6.html#post27370753


----------

